# Solved: My iBook won't charge, or start when moved!



## ibook32 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, so here's what I've been seeing:
-My iBook (G3 Clamshell Graphite w/ Firewire and Mac OS X 10.2) won't charge. In other words, the laptop won't turn orange, it just stays green.
-Yes, I know, I have to get a new version of OS X.
-When I put my laptop down without a charger, the thing shuts off like that, the HD still running, slowly slowing down.
-I have a brand new battery, only 3 months old.
-I have a Blueberry iBook, too, so I can do anything I need, moving-stuff-around-to-fix-it wise.
-So, yeah, does anybody know why this is, and can I fix it?

Thanks,
iBook-32


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

sounds like there's something wrong with your DC-in board. it's the chip that you connect to when you plug the power cord in.

if your blueberry charges a battery (which is easy to test) i would just switch out the DC-in board. you can find instructions on how to take both computers apart here: www.ifixit.com 
click on the "fix it myself" link on the right under where it says "answers!"

pick your computer and once you find it click on the piece you want to replace. it's really easy and it walks you through everything, with pictures and all.


----------



## ibook32 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you! I have yet to try it, but I will soon, when I have the more important things out of the way (like where i put my blueberry laptop). I will Edit this when I finish.


----------



## ibook32 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, it worked! Now the battery charges, and I can use my iBook (as a laptop)! Marking as solved.


----------

